# Non WCA events race thread



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 26, 2017)

I will be doing non WCA races once every week!
Race 1: 2x2x3 Average of 12:
1. U R2 D R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 U2 R2
2. R2 F2 U R2 D' R2 D F2 U' F2
3. F2 U' F2 U R2 U' R2 D F2 U' R2
4. U R2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 D F2
5. U2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 R2 D R2 D F2
6. U2 R2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 U
7. U' R2 D R2 U' R2 D F2 D' R2
8. R2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 D F2 D
9. U2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D' R2 U F2 D'
10. U2 F2 D F2 U' F2 D R2 D F2
11. U2 R2 D R2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U'
12. U2 R2 U F2 D2 R2 D' F2 D R2


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 26, 2017)

Sounds fun! I’ll make sure to try this later when I have time.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 26, 2017)

Redi Cube:
19.369, (15.614), (22.511), 17.563, 21.766= 19.566
1. F R' F b' f' r R' b' r' B R B' F L R' B' L
2. R B b' B b' f B' L' B' F' L B F' L
3. L l' r' R r' R b' l' r' b' L' R' F L B' F
4. B R B F b l r f l' B' R' B L' R B' F' L F'
5. L F f F' R' r' b' l' B' R B' L F' R' F R

I think that if you wanted to make this more like a competition, then every month you could pick an unofficial event and post scrambles every week for it. Then at the end of the month, you could display the best averages. I think you would get more people to compete that way.


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 26, 2017)

If you need any suggestions for events, just ask me!


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 26, 2017)

2x2 OH: 8.309, 8.259, 10.029, (14.268), (6.045)= 8.865


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 26, 2017)

Yea that is a great Idea!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 26, 2017)

Cube: Bandaged QiYi WuQue
Method: Ortega for 2x2x3
Time List:
1. 31.564 
2. 5.730 
3. 14.501 
4. 12.474 
5. 13.006 (+2) 
6. 10.167 
7. 10.169 
8. 8.449 
9. 10.192 
10. 8.917
11. 11.031 
12. 11.270 

Average of 12: 11.018


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 30, 2017)

I want go get this thread back up and running I am welcome to any suggestions for the next race!!!


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 30, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I want go get this thread back up and running I am welcome to any suggestions for the next race!!!



Mirror Blocks!


----------



## joshsailscga (Dec 31, 2017)

The Pocket Cuber said:


> Mirror Blocks!



YES


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 31, 2017)

Ok 3x3 shape mods!!!

Mirror blocks:
1.
L F2 B' R2 B2 F2 L2 F' R2 U' L2 R' D2 F' U R' B L' U R L2 U2 D' R' L'
2.
B' D2 B L2 R' F2 D' B2 L2 R' D B' F2 D' L2 U B L F D2 L D U2 R2 L2
3.
F2 L F L2 B' L' D2 U' F U' F2 U' L2 R' F2 U F' R2 L B' U D2 L U' L2
4.
L2 F2 B U R L F2 L R' U' F D U' L' R F' R2 B L' B' U' B' U' R' L2
5.
L' R D B R F' R' B R U2 B' L R' B' D2 U2 B' L' D2 B2 F' R B2 D' L'
Fisher Cube:
1.
U2 D2 R' F2 B' U D2 L2 R B' U F2 U2 F2 R L F B2 R B F' D' R2 U R2
2.
R B R B2 U2 R U2 F U2 L' D' L R D' F D B' R U2 L2 B2 U R' D2 U
3.
B' D2 L U' F2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 D U' R F' U2 L2 B' U2 L2 R' D' F' L2 F2
4.
D U B2 U2 B F2 R' D' U2 R' B F' L' U' F2 L R D2 L B' R2 F2 U' R' D'
5.
L2 D' F B2 D B D' B F L2 B U' B' L' R2 D2 B2 F L2 F2 B' R2 F' B2 D2
Other: (your choice Just let me know what it is! (it could be 3x3 if you want))
1.
L' U L2 B' D' F B L2 U2 B2 R' L F U D' B R' L2 U' R' L U2 D F D'
2.
D B2 D2 L2 D' F U' D2 B2 U' D' F' L2 B2 D' F' L' B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' F' R'
3.
R D2 F' L2 U' B U2 F B D2 R U2 B2 D2 U' F2 B R L' D2 R U' D L' D2
4.
B2 U' L R2 U' L' D2 F2 U' B2 D R B' L B' L D2 U2 F R' D U F D' F'
5.
F' B' L' B U' R U2 F' D' U R2 D' L U L B2 U' D2 L' F' L R' D2 B R2

Post your times and I will rank everyone! Also leave suggestions for the next race!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 31, 2017)

Rip fisher cube average
1:02.76
1:51.07
DNF (51.03)
44.48
57.88
Ao5: 1:18.23
I had 3 horrible times and 2 bad times


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 31, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Rip fisher cube average
> 1:02.76
> 1:51.07
> DNF (51.03)
> ...



I will do this soon today sometime!


----------



## CBcuber86 (Jan 1, 2018)

Fisher Cube: 51.490

50.062, 56.962, (46.332), (58.665), 47.446


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Jan 1, 2018)

Mirror cube
Shengshou
45.67
48.79
46.77
42.01
47.23

46.56 ao5!

Never gotten into the mirror cube, I like it!


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 2, 2018)

Mirrorblocks:

Generated By csTimer on 2018-1-2
avg of 5: 28.23

Time List:
1. 25.71 F' R2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 B U' R' D L' F' U2 R B2 R D2 
2. 25.00 R2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 F D2 R' U2 B' L B2 R2 F U' 
3. (22.72) L2 F2 R U2 F U' R' B D F2 R U2 R2 F2 R' F2 B2 R2 D2 F2 
4. (DNF(25.03)) U2 L2 D L2 R2 U L2 U' F2 L F' U B' R D' L R F L 
5. 33.98 F2 L F2 R' B2 U2 R B2 L U2 R' B' U' R2 F2 R' D2 F' R2 D2

Dang it...the DNF was from doing the wrong U-perm and realizing it as I smacked the spacebar. 33 was bad but the first four were quite decent, as I average around 29-30 typically. Haven't done mirror in a while so I'm glad I'm still decently quick at it.


----------



## MrHunterGames (Jan 15, 2018)

2x2 mirror blocks


----------



## MrHunterGames (Jan 15, 2018)

armadillo cube


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 15, 2018)

OK results for 3x3 shape mods!

Mirror blocks:
1: joshsailscga (28.23 ao5)
2: The Pocket Cuber (28.23 ao5

Fisher cube:
1: CBcuber86 (51.490 ao5)
2: Tipser Trickster (1:18.23 ao5)

Scrambles will be posted for the next events which are going to be Redi Cube, and dino cube!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 15, 2018)

Redi Cube:
1. L B b' l' L' f' l' B' R' F L R B R'
2. L b' r' f l' b r f r' R B L' F R B' F' L' B
3. R B' R l' f l r' b R' B' F R' B
4. B R F' L r' b l' f' B F' L R' F' L' R B R'
5. L B' R F L B b l' r' R' B R' F' R' F'
Dino Cube:
1. R F' l' r' R' r' b' B L' B F L F L R
2. B' b l b' f' r b' l B' L' B F' L' R' F R
3. f r' R F L f l' R F L F' L' F' L' F'
4. l' r b' B' l' f' l' b R F' L' B' F' L' F
5. B' b l' b r f l r' f' L F' L R' B L' B' L

I am using dg cubes redi cube scrambler:
Link: http://www.dgcubes.com/redi/scrambler/


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 15, 2018)

I messed up on the first 2
Redi cube:38.545, 47.392, 24.088, 17.351, 23.481: 28.705 ao5
Messed up on the 2nd one
Dino cube:11.313, 43.784, 13.360, 17.838, 18.860: 16.686 ao5


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 13, 2018)

Dino cube: 15.876, 15.630, (10.092), 10.158, (DNF (11.001)) Avg: 13.89
I don't have a Redi Cube

Next event suggestion: Windmill cube, Axis cube, 3x3x2, Void cube


----------



## tnk351 (Feb 17, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Next event suggestion: Windmill cube, Axis cube, 3x3x2, Void cube


Maybe also: 3x3 solved in mirror


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Feb 17, 2018)

OWO this looks cool


----------



## Kumato (Feb 20, 2018)

Void cube:
1. D2 F2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 R2 U2 R U' B R D2 B' L2 F2 L F' 
2. R2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R' F L' R' B' F' L R2 B U2 
3. U' B L B' R B' L F' U' R' F2 D2 R' U2 R' L2 D2 F2 B2 
4. D R L2 U F U2 L' D B' D' F2 D' L2 U R2 U R2 B2 R2 U 
5. B U2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U' R U' B' U2 B' U B' U B 


Generated By csTimer on 2018-2-20
avg of 5: 31.613

Time List:
1. (53.718) 
2. 29.191 
3. 32.246 
4. (24.702) 
5. 33.401


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 20, 2018)

Kumato said:


> Void cube:
> 1. D2 F2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 R2 U2 R U' B R D2 B' L2 F2 L F'
> 2. R2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R' F L' R' B' F' L R2 B U2
> 3. U' B L B' R B' L F' U' R' F2 D2 R' U2 R' L2 D2 F2 B2
> ...


Hello,

I would like to compete in these events, but before I do I was gong to ask, if I need a void cube or can I use a black plastic speedcube with the centers removed?

Thank you very much in advance for your help.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 20, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to compete in these events, but before I do I was gong to ask, if I need a void cube or can I use a black plastic speedcube with the centers removed?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance for your help.





Kumato said:


> Void cube:
> 1. D2 F2 L2 D2 B F2 L2 R2 U2 R U' B R D2 B' L2 F2 L F'
> 2. R2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 R' F L' R' B' F' L R2 B U2
> 3. U' B L B' R B' L F' U' R' F2 D2 R' U2 R' L2 D2 F2 B2
> ...


Well we are still doing Dino and redi cube I don’t know why Kumato posted void cube stuff. Alos the reason it is taking awhile to switch events is because I like to let more people enter. But the next event can be void cube if you want. And if we do void cube then yes you can do that.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 21, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Well we are still doing Dino and redi cube I don’t know why Kumato posted void cube stuff. Alos the reason it is taking awhile to switch events is because I like to let more people enter. But the next event can be void cube if you want. And if we do void cube then yes you can do that.



Thank you very much for the response. No worries about the void cube, I do not care when/if you decide to do void cube, seeing as that in completely up to you. I will be doing Redi cube in a few minutes however, so post soon to come.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 21, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Redi Cube:
> 1. L B b' l' L' f' l' B' R' F L R B R'
> 2. L b' r' f l' b r f r' R B L' F R B' F' L' B
> 3. R B' R l' f l r' b R' B' F R' B
> ...



Redi Cube: 37.01, 30.66, 28.64, 21.79, 18.13 = 27.03
Started to warm up on the last few solves. Would have most likely been a pretty good Ao12. : )


----------



## Kumato (Feb 21, 2018)

Sorry for posting the void cube  I just felt like doing it.


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 24, 2018)

Is this thread dead?
Well, here I come...
Dino cube with cube stand
1. f F' L R' F R F' f b' r L B' l' F' L' B F' f L r
2. l L' r' l' b l F b L l' b B f b' F' B' f' L' b' B
3. L b' l' r f' R' B r f l' R' r B' f r b r' L' R b'
4. f' r l' F L F' B' l L F l R' L' l' f L F' f' F L'
5. F f' L F' R' L r' F' l b B R' b L' f' B R' F r R'
My times: 35.083, (58.626), 33.779, (21.666), 43.041+, ao5: 37.301


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 24, 2018)

Well not anymore!
Dino cube:
1. tnk351
2. Tipster Trickster

Redi cube:
1. cubeshepherd
2. Tipster Trickster


----------



## Claudio Garanzini (May 24, 2018)

Hi guys! Where to find a race for the Mirror Blocks? I'm blind and I love this kind of cube! I think we could really compete together as the Sighted people have the same difficoulty as blind people have in this puzle!


----------



## THERAGINGCYCLOPS (May 25, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> Is this thread dead?
> Well, here I come...
> Dino cube with cube stand
> 1. f F' L R' F R F' f b' r L B' l' F' L' B F' f L r
> ...


How does the notation work?


----------



## tnk351 (May 25, 2018)

Uppercase: upper corners
lowercase: lower corners


----------

